# libgnomeui kompiliert nicht - kennt kein png

## chin

hello again,

zweimal an einem tag, mein neuer rekord!   :Rolling Eyes: 

leider komme ich wirklich nicht weiter, auch die 189 hits in google waren keine hilfe.

mit einem "emerge world" sollten die neuen pakete drauf, was bis auf Gnome auch gut ging.

allerdings gibt es probleme mit libgnome, das mit einem dubiosen "Couldn't recognize the image file format for file" fehler abbricht.

```

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.16.1/work/libgnomeui-2.16.1'

Making all in libgnomeui

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.16.1/work/libgnomeui-2.16.1/libgnomeui'

(cd . \

        && glib-mkenums \

                        --fhead "#ifndef __GNOMETYPEBUILTINS_H__\n" \

                        --fhead "#define __GNOMETYPEBUILTINS_H__ 1\n\n" \

                        --fhead "#include <glib-object.h>\n\n" \

                        --fhead "G_BEGIN_DECLS\n\n" \

                        --ftail "G_END_DECLS\n\n" \

                        --ftail "#endif /* __GNOMETYPEBUILTINS_H__ */\n" \

                        --fprod "\n/* --- @filename@ --- */" \

                        --eprod "#define GNOME_TYPE_@ENUMSHORT@ @enum_name@_get_type()\n" \

                        --eprod "GType @enum_name@_get_type (void);\n" \

                gnome-about.h gnome-app.h gnome-app-helper.h gnome-app-util.h gnome-appbar.h gnome-authentication-manager.h gnome-client.h gnome-color-picker.h gnome-dateedit.h gnome-dialog.h gnome-dialog-util.h gnome-druid.h gnome-druid-page.h gnome-druid-page-edge.h gnome-druid-page-standard.h gnome-entry.h gnome-file-entry.h gnome-font-picker.h gnome-help.h gnome-href.h gnome-ice.h gnome-icon-entry.h gnome-icon-item.h gnome-icon-list.h gnome-icon-lookup.h gnome-icon-sel.h gnome-icon-theme.h gnome-messagebox.h gnome-mdi.h gnome-mdi-child.h gnome-mdi-generic-child.h gnome-mdi-session.h gnome-password-dialog.h gnome-pixmap.h gnome-pixmap-entry.h gnome-popup-menu.h gnome-propertybox.h gnome-scores.h gnome-ui-init.h gnome-stock-icons.h gnome-thumbnail.h gnome-types.h gnome-uidefs.h gnome-url.h gnome-vfs-util.h gnome-window.h gnome-window-icon.h libgnomeui.h ) > xgen-gth \

        && (cmp -s xgen-gth gnometypebuiltins.h || cp xgen-gth gnometypebuiltins.h) \

        && rm -f xgen-gth \

        && echo timestamp > stamp-gnometypebuiltins.h

glib-genmarshal --prefix=_gnome_marshal ./gnome-marshal.list --header >> xgen-gmh \

        && (cmp -s xgen-gmh gnome-marshal.h || cp xgen-gmh gnome-marshal.h) \

        && rm -f xgen-gmh xgen-gmh~ \

        && echo timestamp > stamp-gnome-marshal.h

make  all-recursive

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.16.1/work/libgnomeui-2.16.1/libgnomeui'

Making all in pixmaps

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.16.1/work/libgnomeui-2.16.1/libgnomeui/pixmaps'

rm -f gnome-stock-pixbufs.h

var=`echo "stock_attach.png stock_book_blue.png stock_book_green.png stock_book_open.png stock_book_red.png stock_book_yellow.png stock_line_in.png stock_mail.png stock_mail_compose.png stock_mail_forward.png stock_mail_receive.png stock_mail_reply.png stock_mail_send.png stock_menu_about.png stock_menu_blank.png stock_scores.png stock_mic.png stock_multiple_file.png stock_not.png stock_table_borders.png stock_table_fill.png stock_text_bulleted_list.png stock_text_indent.png stock_text_numbered_list.png stock_text_unindent.png stock_timer.png stock_timer_stopped.png stock_trash.png stock_trash_full.png stock_volume.png stock_midi.png stock_authentication.png" | sed -e 's,stock_\([^\.]*\)\.png,stock_\1 ./stock_\1.png,g'` ; \

           /usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-csource --raw --build-list $var > pixbufs-tmp && \

           cat ./copyright.txt pixbufs-tmp > gnome-stock-pixbufs.h

failed to load "./stock_attach.png": Couldn't recognize the image file format for file './stock_attach.png'

make[4]: *** [gnome-stock-pixbufs.h] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.16.1/work/libgnomeui-2.16.1/libgnomeui/pixmaps'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.16.1/work/libgnomeui-2.16.1/libgnomeui'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.16.1/work/libgnomeui-2.16.1/libgnomeui'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.16.1/work/libgnomeui-2.16.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

auf meiner suche bin ich auch über "gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders" gestolppert, was auch etwas damit zu tun hat.

dieses kleine programm beendet seine ausführung mit einem Segmentation Fault?!

```

zeus ~ # gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders

# GdkPixbuf Image Loader Modules file

# Automatically generated file, do not edit

# Created by gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders from gtk+-2.10.6

#

# LoaderDir = /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders

#

"/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so"

"png" 5 "gtk20" "The PNG image format"

"image/png" ""

"png" ""

"\211PNG\r\n\032\n" "" 100

"/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-jpeg.so"

"jpeg" 5 "gtk20" "The JPEG image format"

"image/jpeg" ""

"jpeg" "jpe" "jpg" ""

"\377\330" "" 100

"/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-gif.so"

"gif" 4 "gtk20" "The GIF image format"

"image/gif" ""

"gif" ""

"GIF8" "" 100

...

...

...

"/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-pcx.so"

"pcx" 4 "gtk20" "The PCX image format"

"image/x-pcx" ""

"pcx" ""

"\n \001" "" 100

"\n\002\001" "" 100

"\n\003\001" "" 100

"\n\004\001" "" 100

"\n\005\001" "" 100

Segmentation fault

```

und zu guter letzt, noch ein emerge --info  

```

zeus ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Mon, 18 Dec 2006 11:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -mmmx  -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -mmmx  -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/home/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoclean autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa alsa_cards_intel8x0 apache2 avi bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli cpdflib cracklib crypt ctype cups curl divx4linux dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc exif firefox flac gd-external gif glibc-omitfp gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kernel_linux libg++ linguas_de mime mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mysql mysqli nas ncurses nls nmap nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcmcia pcre pda perl php png pnp ppds pppd python quicktime rar readline reflection samba sdl session snmp spl sse sse2 ssl subtitles tcltk theora tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa widescreen wifi win32codecs x86 xine xorg xv xvid zip zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

ich häng dort schon den ganzen tag dran und muesste eigentlich was fuer die Schule tun, ist auf der konsole aber gar nicht so einfach...   :Shocked: 

-- > never touch a running system...

lg

chin

----------

## tazinblack

also bei mir hat das geholfen 

```
emerge -1av gdk-pixbuf
```

----------

